# Neue lichtempfindliche Sensoren (CMOS)!



## TCL-Experte (9. November 2017)

Hey liebe Community!

 

Im Zuge eines Uni-Projekts müssen wir Anwedungsfelder für eine bestehende Technologie finden. Dabei handelt es sich um CMOS Sensoren die über eine besonders hohe Strahlungsresistenz verfügen und von einem Spektrum von Infrarot bis Röntgen messen können. Meine Frage lautet nun habt ihr irgendein Problem das mit dieser Technologie gelöst werden könnte bzw kennt ihr irgendjemanden dem diese Technik helfen könnte oder fällt euch ein Anwedungsfeld dazu ein?

 

LG


----------



## ZAM (9. November 2017)

Unsere Kollegen haben einige Artikel zu dem Thema - auch bzgl. Anwendungsfeld.

https://www.golem.de/specials/cmos/


----------



## spectrumizer (10. November 2017)

CMOS? War das nicht das, wo man früher die Batterie auf dem Mainboard rausnehmen musste, um es zurückzusetzen, nachdem man es verhunzt hatte ... ?


----------

